# States Visited Sticker



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

Ok&#8230; I know this is an old subject, but maybe I'm just not a very good hunter when it comes to looking for old threads.

I would like to put a states and provinces visited sticker on the OB, but I don't like the new ones that Camping World sell with the license plate image on each state.

Does anyone out there still sell the "old school" version that just has solid colored states like in my signature line?


----------



## navycranes (May 29, 2008)

WOW&#8230; 38 views so far and nobody knows???









Are these stickers really that rare?


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

From a quick 'net search in several other RV forums, it would seem that the company that produced them is out of business (hence the "new" ones you see now everywhere which have the license plate themes).

There are a few similar ones on ebay, but look rather home made - you color the state in w/a sharpie marker.

General consensus is your best bet is to hopefully find an old one laying around in either a campground, or RV store. Some have even spotted one or two left over in Walmart.

I would try calling around at some of your local campgrounds and just asking if they might happen to have one sitting in their campground store and if they'd be willing to mail it to you.

I can recall seeing one or two last year in my travels in the NJ shore area (Oceanview comes specifically to mind). They have both a campground store where you check in, as well as a store attached to where they sell trailers (which is where I remember seeing something). Give them a try. Who knows - maybe you'll get lucky and they'll have one!

Hope this helps!


----------



## raynardo (Jun 8, 2007)

Maybe this will help.

You can purchase decal/window sticker material for your ink jet printer and then make your own.

Here's a *LINK* to just one of the companies that makes this product.


----------



## chuck&gail (Mar 8, 2010)

Hi,

A poster on RV.net gave me a lead. Just bought two today, 7 May, from Kehoe RV in Saskatoon at 306 934 6140. They had two left after I bought mine.


----------

